# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Miranda

## Chusa

Embalse que marca la frontera entre España y Portugal en la provincia de Zamora animo a alguien que ponga los datos tecnicos que yo subire fotos de un desembalse.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Embalse que marca la frontera entre España y Portugal en la provincia de Zamora animo a alguien que ponga los datos tecnicos que yo subire fotos de un desembalse.


Mañana tendrás todos los datos técnicos y planos de la presa de Miranda  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

> Embalse que marca la frontera entre España y Portugal en la provincia de Zamora animo a alguien que ponga los datos tecnicos que yo subire fotos de un desembalse.





> Mañana tendrás todos los datos técnicos y planos de la presa de Miranda 
> 
> Un saludo.


Se lo dejo, pues, a F.Lazaro y espero esas fotos :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Un saludo

----------


## F. Lázaro

UTILIZAÇÕES - Energia

LOCALIZAÇÃO

Distrito - Bragança
Concelho - Miranda do Douro
Local - Miranda do Douro
Bacia Hidrográfica - Douro 
Linha de Água - Rio Douro

DADOS GERAIS

Promotor - CPPE, Cª. Portuguesa de Produção de Electricidade, SA
Dono de Obra (RSB) - CPPE
Projectista - Hidro Eléctrica do Douro
Construtor - ETELI
Ano de Projecto - 1955
Ano de Conclusão - 1961

CARACTERÍSTICAS HIDROLÓGICAS

Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 63100 km2
Precipitação média anual - 577 mm
Caudal integral médio anual - 3453 x 1000 m3
Caudal de cheia - 11 000 m3/s
Período de retorno - 1000 anos

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA BARRAGEM

Betão - Contrafortes
Altura acima da fundação - 80 m
Altura acima do terreno natural - 
Cota do coroamento - 535 m
Comprimento do coroamento - 263 m
Fundação - Xisto e Granito
Volume de betão - 240 x 1000 m3

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA

Área inundada ao NPA - 1220 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 28100 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 6660 x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 528,05 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 533 m

DESCARREGADOR DE CHEIAS

Localização - No corpo da barragem
Tipo de controlo - Controlado
Tipo de descarregador - Sobre a barragem
Cota da crista da soleira - 520 m
Desenvolvimento da soleira - 4 x 24=96 m
Comportas - 4 comportas segmento
Caudal máximo descarregado - 11 000 m3/s
Dissipação de energia - Bacia de dissipação

DESCARGA DE FUNDO

Localização - Talvegue
Tipo - Através da barragem
Secção da conduta - 2,5 m
Controlo a montante - Não
Controlo a jusante - Sim
Dissipação de energia - Bacia de dissipação

CENTRAL HIDROELÉCTRICA

Tipo de central - Subterrânea a fio de água
Nº de grupos instalados - 4
Tipo de grupos - Francis
Potência total Instalada - 390 MW
Energia produzida em ano médio - 1036,3 GWh

Fuente: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...randaficha.htm

----------


## F. Lázaro

Planta:


Alzado:


Perfil:


Fuente: http://cnpgb.inag.pt/gr_barragens/gb...Mirandades.htm

----------


## REEGE

La verdad es que creo que no se nos va a resistir ningún embalse por descubrir... Gracias a todos los que nos poneis embalses desconocidos que tienen el mismo valor que todos los demás y hay que ver que algunos de ellos son preciosos!!!

----------


## Chusa

Alguna fotos desembalsando estubo tambien sobre 3 meses

----------


## jasg555

> Alguna fotos desembalsando estubo tambien sobre 3 meses


 Jo, tienes todos los desembalses fichados.

Este año te has hinchado :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## sergi1907

Muchísimas gracias Chusa :Smile: 

Tienes una colección de auténtico lujo.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## Chusa

La verdad es que los tengo muy cerca Bemposta a 8 km, Miranda a unos 30 km, Picote a 9 km pero no tiene carretera de acesso desde España por lo que lo vi desde lo alto de los cañones de los Arribes, Amendra a 11 km, Adeadavila a 35 km, Saucelle a 65km y Ricobayo, Castro y Villalcampo sobre 50 km asi que tuve la ruta casi sin desplazarme.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Chusa  :Smile: , muy buenas, gracias por compartirlas  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## Chusa

Mas fotos para que os animeis y busqueis mas datos interesantes

----------


## Chusa

Foto de esta tard  el embalse inferios se encontraba bajo por eso se ven los deagues de fondo y la parte del trampolin d las compuertas de los laterales https://picasaweb.google.com/tasfumaomaria/Miranda

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Foto de esta tard  el embalse inferios se encontraba bajo por eso se ven los deagues de fondo y la parte del trampolin d las compuertas de los laterales https://picasaweb.google.com/tasfumaomaria/Miranda


Buenas fotos Chusa, muchas gracias por ellas. Esperemos que dentro de poco las lluvias empiecen a acompañarnos y que junto al deshielo, podamos volver a ver imágenes como las anteriores que pusiste  :Smile: 

Un saludo.

----------


## ben-amar

Gracias por esstas fotos, Chusa. Es evidente que nos hacen falta ya las lluvias como el comer.
Un saludo

----------


## Chusa

Estos embalses situados en el cañon del Duero suelen estar al 100% siempre si estaban asi seria porque estarian rematando algo en alguno de los dos embalses inferiores ya que estan terminando las obras de ampliacion llebadas a cabo por la empresa Portuguesa EDP.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os voy a completar la documentación de este embalse fronterizo con unas fotos tomadas del blog portugués A terceira dimensao; primero os copio el enlace http://portugalfotografiaaerea.blogs...20de%20Miranda

Y, a continuación, para mayor facilidad, las fotos del blog:











Un cordial saludo,

----------

F. Lázaro (18-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (18-ago-2015),HUESITO (18-ago-2015),perdiguera (18-ago-2015),sergi1907 (18-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------

